# From all of history: Name 3 people, you would invite for dinner : where to, who & what



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

From all of history, name 3 people that you would invite for dinner ... Where would you go, a restaurant or at your home, who would be the guests and what would you cook and serve or what would you order for them ?

As most of you know, I am a publishing journalist and thus, I have asked this question at interviews ... Very fascinating answers ...

If I were to invite 3 people for dinner, they would all have extraordinaire characteristics; for example: one artisan / genius type, one with a fabulous sense of humor and one visually dynamic who could dance and sing ( pleasure senses ) ... Probably, a well known Artisanal, Innovative  Chef and Genius for his splendid  cuisine and styled plates ...

The latter two genres ... I would be most grateful to have a vocalist actor I have admired for years tremendously for his innate gifts of voice and song --- little known outside of his native Buenos Aires, Argentina and South America, however, the name of his ballad and which is sung as a Duet :  Nunca Puedo Olvidarte ( I can never forget you ) is the theme song for a daytime tv drama called: La Bella Calamidad ( The Beautiful Calamity ) starring leading actress Dana García.  

For the fun side of things, I would select a spontaneous, ironic witted yet  dirty joke with clean humor, not vulgar --- ( there is a thin line there ) and someone naturally funny ( does not have to work too hard at it ) ... Not just a good joke teller that could give the punchline --- however, also truly witty and entertaining with intelligence ... I would ponder on this one and do the research.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I would want people of ideas, who also appreciated good food and good conversation.

A group such as Thomas Jefferson, Oscar Wilde, and Buckminster Fuller would satisfy my criterium.

While I would love to cook for them, I also wouldn't want to miss a word of the discussions. So I think I'd have somebody else do the cooking, to a menu that I put together. Either that or a tasting menu from one of the great chefs of our time, because a diversity of food flavors promotes wide-ranging talk.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

@ Ky,

Cool answer on the discussion side of things ... However, no lady ?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

That occured to me while cogitating, Margcata. But you did say just three, and that's pretty limiting. But for an addition, there's no doubt in my mind that Gypsy Rose Lee would round out that particular foursome.

Ever notice that as journalists we love asking these questions, but hate answering them?

Don't know how it is with you, but I never liked being interviewed. It's rough when the shoe is on the other foot.


----------



## hitchedgibson (May 19, 2011)

Willie Nelson, George Carlin and Richard Dawkins. I'd have them at my home. I'd probably make them a spinach mushroom ravioli with brown butter. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

@ KY,

Yes how true ! Gypsy Rose Lee, cool choice.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

After much thinking there are many diverse groups and as much as I would love to have met someone like Jimi Hendrix or John Lennon I think I would at the end invite my mothers mother and my fathers father each of whom passed away before I was born, and my mothers father who passed away shortly after I was born. I would cook something Eastern Eurpoean and peasant.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Contemporary-Tennessee Williams, Maya Angelou and Jimmy Carter 

Historical-W. A. Mozart, Thomas Jefferson, William Shakespeare

Dinner with just the girls-Jane Austen, Frances McDormand, Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

No fair, FandF. She only asked for three. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Well ... I would invite Ferrán Adriá as he is a genius in the kitch, amazing. The vocalist I had spoken about for my song from Argentina, Pedro Segundo Cerdañas, and for the wit and humor, Paco Martín Soria, an actor comedian no longer with us.

A 4th would be singer Manolo Escobar, Todo es posible en Granada ( All is possible in Granada ). Music and gastronomy as well as film are my enthusiams.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

> No fair, FandF. She only asked for three.


Like my answer to most food styling questions---"It depends...."

I couldn't decide on just three, so I threw in a bit of context.

Sorry, but...

..not really./img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Margcata, Margcata, Margcata!

 I love food...it is so much of my life. I also love music down to my bones. But none of my guests would have anything to do with either. In fact, I'm a little hesitant to even mention my list. But it is mine, nothing I can do about that.

 Jesus Christ - I may just hug him and weep, lol!

 Benoit Mandelbrot - I have no business being in the same room as a man so intelligent, but his mind is so wonderful! (I can also thank Leonardo Pisano for parts of that mind  )

 The Devil himself - I hate to admit it, _"If your enemy is hungry, give him food to eat; if he is thirsty, give him water to drink."_ I would cook for him (my family not home of course!), probably a nice bowl of gumbo. 

 Beyond these...I can name a few more. But then that wouldn't be following your format 

Dan


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I can't narrow it down to just 3. There are just to many equals.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Dorothy Parker, Oscar Wilde, and Lola Montes ought to make for an entertaining group.  My martinis, my food, my patio.  "Dressy casual."

BDL


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There would likely be language problems and I have no names.

Someone who could explain the Olmec culture. Someone who could explain the Chaco Culture. Number three is still undecided.

As to the meal, it would probably be a restaurant. i don't want to deal with the cooking or such.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the input ... Enjoyed.

have a lovely evening.

Margcata.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

margaux,

i haven't answered before this, not because i didn't want to, but because i couldn't decide....marley or miles, gracie or golda, billie or beethoven, picasso or puccini...the list goes on impossibly......think maybe we should  just have a big party so as to include all those who inspire us, move us, make us laugh, teach us and  for all those who have shaped our planet to make it an immeasurably better place...with that said....

andrea bocelli, meryl streep, lillian hellman..... and but of course, jacques pepin too..yeah, i know that's four, but who's gonna help me cook?

where and what to eat? a clambake/grilled lobster party on the beach!....a warm beach!!!

joey


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

I would like to speak to Cicero and ask him about the conspiracies of Rome, because I believe parallels exist here in the USA.

I would like to speak to someone (not Col. House) in the Woodrow Wilson cabinet who can explain to me how he was manipulated into signing the Federal Reserve into law, and how and why he was convinced to enter WWI, if he knew about American involvement in Russian Revolution or not.

I would like to speak with early Christian historians, Josephus or his contemporary, about the earliest form of the church & it's leaders, pre-Catholic, which did not begin until 3rd century.

Only 3.  There are many others I would like to speak with, but these are the most important to me.   No food people, sad to say.  Perhaps some Frenchman or Italian who can forever end the "they stole their cuisine from us" controversy.  But I'm not nearly as interested in that as the history mentioned above.


----------

